# JavaScript: Adresszeile aulesen wenn, dann



## cst (8. Nov 2011)

Kann mir irgendwer mit dem Quelltext helfen

ich will die Adresszeile auslesen und wenn diese nicht mit der Vorgabe übereinstimmt soll die Vorgabe aufgerufen werden.

Danke!




  <script type="text/javascript">
   if documant.URL.match =("http://www.Beispiel.de/")
   else {
     document.URL = "http://www.Beispiel.de/";}
  </script>


----------



## SlaterB (8. Nov 2011)

Java ist nicht JavaScript


----------



## Evil-Devil (8. Nov 2011)

Willst du einen Framekiller schreiben oder welchen tieferen Sinn verfolgst du?


----------



## cst (8. Nov 2011)

Hallo, ich möcht zum einen verhindern, dass die Websie "eingeframet" wird und zum anderen will ich verhindern das anstatt Unix/FreeBSD Web Hosting für Profis die Beispiel.de geöffnet wird.


----------



## Evil-Devil (8. Nov 2011)

1min Google hätte die Antwort direkt gebracht, gibt sogar einen Wikipedia Artikel zu Framekillern ^^
Framekiller - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Das sollte dir helfen fremdes einbinden zu unterbinden. Allerdings muss der Nutzer Javascript aktiv haben, was gewissenhafte User deaktiviert haben


----------



## cst (8. Nov 2011)

Wenn ich das richtig verstehe kann ich dort aber nicht mit der aufgerufenen URL vergleichen, wass ich aber will. den andern Code habe ich auch schon gefunden.


----------



## Evil-Devil (8. Nov 2011)

Du brauchst auch nichts vergleichen. Wenn du Deinen Inhalt nicht auf Deinem Webspace und Deiner Domain besitzt, dann macht es das ganze ad absurdum. Denn in der Adresszeile kann auch xyz stehen und trotzdem deine Website unter deinem Namen einbinden. Das würde dann unter XSS fallen...

Ein gänzliches Verhindern ist sowieso nicht möglich. Wenn es dir um Bilder geht, dann sorge dafür das diese nur angezeigt werden, wenn der aufrufende Host keinem externen entspricht.


----------

